# Pull Start issues



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

I finally got my HS50 back up and running and now I got a new issue.
I pull the starter rope and it doesn't spin over the motor, in fact it doesn't do anything.
What now could have gone wrong?


Thanks


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

If the rope pulls, but the mechanism does not turn the engine, then a first thing to check would be if the 'teeth' are jammed and not engaging. If the rope does not pull at all, then the rope itself may have become jammed.

Either way, the best thing to do is take the pull starter assembly off and have a look.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been guilty of putting the rope on in the wrong direction; clockwise instead of counter-clockwise . . . . or vice-versa.


----------



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

The rope does pull, nothing engages.
I pulled it a few times and had no issues, the motor just wouldn't start, then I pulled it again and it stopped engaging.


I'll remove it and take a look at the teeth.


I know they offered an electric starter kit for this model, but since it is 33 years old, is it worth it?


This snow blower has some family value to me, but with all the issues this thing has had, it's losing a lot of value to me.


Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

An HS50 is still a good machine, depending on how it was cared for. A starter motor for a Honda is not as easy to come by as for a Briggs or Tecumseh. Fixing the pull starter should not be that hard, it probably just needs some lubrication. Then you will good to go for another 33 years !


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

bruce69camaro said:


> ". . . I know they offered an electric starter kit for this model . . ."


Did all of them have a gear ring on the flywheel ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You need to get it fixed. Are you aware that electric start means you need an extension cord. If it stalls while using it you can't be getting out the extension cord.

As said, take the cord housing off or the entire housing. There are cogs which kick out to engage a cup on the flywheel. While it's in your hand, pull the cord to see if the wings are kicking out. In fact so, it will engage.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

With the recoil starter removed you should see 2 pawls. As you pull the rope both pawls should extend to contact the ledges inside the cup attached to the flywheel. 

Possibly the pawls are not extending, or they are worn or broken and are to short to contact the cup. Or the cup may be loose and spinning free of the crank.


----------

